# introduction



## witchy woman (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi- I have been reading the Haunted Forum for several months now, and I have now just have the guts to actually introduce myself. Hi, I am Witchy Woman. We operate a Haunt called the Haunted Woods of Boogerman Road for the 3rd year. And yes, it is actually haunted. So, anyway I just want to say that I will be reading everything that you all post, so that I can get ideas for our next years haunt. Thank you for having me.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, witchy!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Now you have to pay a tax


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

welcome on board


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum witchy woman, glad to have you:jol:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum Witchy Woman!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hiya and Welcome!


----------



## simple (Oct 26, 2009)

welcome aboard


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I used to live on boogerman road. welcome aboard!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Witchy!


----------

